# FlexVolt, worth it?



## ZachDIY (Jun 1, 2021)

I have a vast amount of DeWalt tools and several batteries ranging from 2AH to 10AH. There are a few tools that I think would benefit from the FlexVolt batteries. Is it worth the money? Since I have so many batteries it doesn't bother me changing them out, but if the performance is that big upgrade maybe it's worth it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sadly...The days of keeping tools forever are long since passed.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Zach,
Are thinking about new tools? Or new batteries? The way I understand it, and I may be wrong, the Flex-Volt batteries aren't backwards compatible, unless your 20V tools are 20V MAX. If you're upgrading tools, then the battery pinout connects the batteries in various combinations of series and parallel, to power 20, 60 and 120V tools. Longer runtime in 20V, more power, but less runtime, in the higher voltages.

WoW, I'm afraid you speak the truth. Now, with cordless tools, it's a race to wear the tool out before the batteries become obsolete.


----------



## ZachDIY (Jun 1, 2021)

Just new batteries, some of my newer tools are built for the FlexVolt they have the logo on them. But almost all of mine are the 20V Max, I believe those are all backwards compatible. Just not sure if the FlexVolt will provide enough extra power to make it worth it


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

It looks like the Flex batteries offer 6, 9, or 12 Amp Hours when used in a 20V tool. On this page, they claim up to eight times the runtime. BUT, they're comparing it to a 1.5 AH battery. My guess is that most serious users aren't using 1.5 batteries that much.








FLEXVOLT® Battery System | DEWALT


Get the most out of your tools with a single-battery system that provides exceptional power and runtime. Shop the FLEXVOLT® battery system. Shop online or locally.




www.dewalt.com


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Windows on Wash said:


> Sadly...The days of keeping tools forever are long since passed.


Im still using my Craftsman cordless tools from the 90s. But have and extensive collection of Ryobi and Dewalt cordless tools as well. As usual the batteries wear out long before the tool. And after new models come out buying old model batteries only gets more expensive.


----------



## ZachDIY (Jun 1, 2021)

ratherbefishing said:


> It looks like the Flex batteries offer 6, 9, or 12 Amp Hours when used in a 20V tool. On this page, they claim up to eight times the runtime. BUT, they're comparing it to a 1.5 AH battery. My guess is that most serious users aren't using 1.5 batteries that much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call, if I end up getting one ill do a comparison matching the same Amp Hours, see how long it can go


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

ZachDIY said:


> Good call, if I end up getting one ill do a comparison matching the same Amp Hours, see how long it can go


Let us know!


----------

